# What is best turkey load!?



## MerrillVandler (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking for the best load when referring to distance. Approx 40 yards


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That is something you need to work out with your gun to see which patterns best for you with your gauge and choke size.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> That is something you need to work out with your gun to see which patterns best for you with your gauge and choke size.


This

For my Mossberg 835 and jelly head choke, its Nitro Company H517 shells.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

My 835 shoots great with either the factory turkey choke or the factory ulti full choke shooting Remington Premier Magnum turkey loads in 3 or 3 1/2 #6 shot. Once those shells came out I have not bought any thing else to try. 

I found a couple old Winchester Super X #5 duck loads (early plastic shells) a while back that will probably be used this spring. I killed turkeys with them when I first started and before there was such a thing as a turkey load.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

"Best" is always subjective to opinion.. Up until last year for what you want I would say Hevi 7s or 6s.. But IMO win Longbeard 6s for a 40 yard turkey load all things considered when it comes to factory loaded fodder is the "Best" turkey load.. 

Win LB took lead which struggled to put up impressive patterns and knocked it out of the park.. It shoots as well or better in alot of cases than Heavier than lead ammo of the same size.. It is the most forgiving shotshell I believe to ever come down the pipe.. If something is stamped turkey or Extra Full you have a high probability of shooting adequate patterns to 40 yards.. It is extremely responsive to choking and going tighter means tighter patterns, looser means more open patterns.. I cannot say in my shooting or what I have seen others shoot I have seen a blown pattern.. 

Price, this is where it comes together.. Its a 2 dollar shotshell.. It has heavier than lead performance in terms of patterns at half or less the cost. 

IMO it may be the most innovative turkey shotshell ever commercially loaded.. It has set the bar in terms of performance vs price trade off..


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> "Best" is always subjective to opinion.. Up until last year for what you want I would say Hevi 7s or 6s.. But IMO win Longbeard 6s for a 40 yard turkey load all things considered when it comes to factory loaded fodder is the "Best" turkey load..
> 
> Win LB took lead which struggled to put up impressive patterns and knocked it out of the park.. It shoots as well or better in alot of cases than Heavier than lead ammo of the same size.. It is the most forgiving shotshell I believe to ever come down the pipe.. If something is stamped turkey or Extra Full you have a high probability of shooting adequate patterns to 40 yards.. It is extremely responsive to choking and going tighter means tighter patterns, looser means more open patterns.. I cannot say in my shooting or what I have seen others shoot I have seen a blown pattern..
> 
> ...


I use Hevi-13 #6s out of my Benelli M-2 12 gauge. Bought a few boxes 3 years ago and have been fortunate to only use 1 a year for the last three years so I am set for a good while (assuming I can maintain my 1-a-year pattern). Have heard/read great reviews of the Longbeards and if I was just starting out or in the market for new ammo that is definitely the route I would go. Wish they made them in 20 gauge. This will be my sons first year for turkey hunting and I sure would like to have the option of LBs for his 20 ga. 870. Bought a Sumtoy choke and a couple boxes each of Hevi-13 #7s and Federal Heavyweight #7s to test out in the Spring. Hopefully one or the other will pattern well through the Sumtoy.


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a 12 ga SBE II and use hevi shot blend in 3.5" shell with the hevi turkey choke tube and its pretty devastating stuff. I've noticed harder hits than with lead. It just flat out rocks birds but thats what works with my gun and patterns well. Whatever you get pattern it what works in one will not be best in another. At 25 or 30 yds I can't count pellets too many hits just eats a hole almost the size of a dinner plate through the paper. A 40 yd shot with this stuff will just flatten a tom. My dad shot one at 48 yds on a trot after it came in silent from the side and busted us and he soccer balled it and it didn't move not even a twitch after the shot. I have had one bird in probably 7 with the hevi blend that actually did a wing flap or two when I picked it up most are motionless after impact with my avg shots being in that 25-35 yds range. I didn't have that motionless kill as often with lead but lead still kills em. Also keep in mind sometimes the shorter shell patterns better some guys don't always get as good of patterns with 3.5". A SBE II seems to have a much longer tube than some other barrels so that may be why I get great patterns with 3.5"? Personally I'm not really worried about cost once your gun is patterned how many shells you shooting a season if you get one tom a year 1 box will last you 5 season!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I echo OGB's response and I'd just like to add this, in all my years of turkey hunting I think I may have 1 shot that would be in the 30 to 40 yards range, generally my shots are well under 20 yards so. Learn some patience and if they are coming in, let them come in and take the gimme shot.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Craig M said:


> I echo OGB's response and I'd just like to add this, in all my years of turkey hunting I think I may have 1 shot that would be in the 30 to 40 yards range, generally my shots are well under 20 yards so. Learn some patience and if they are coming in, let them come in and take the gimme shot.


Very well said. Though I know my guns capabilities and my own, almost all my shots have been within 25 yards. When they start advertising "well over 40 yards" for turkey hunting, it really bothers me. Turkey hunting is about getting them in close. When they start talking about 50+yards, it takes the hunting out of it IMO.


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

A true 50+ yds is a freaking long shot! I'd personally never shoot at a bird past 50 no matter how bad I wanted it and guys that have chokes that can do it put themselves at a disadvatage for close shots because there patterns are like a slug lol. I've heard of more people missing at 10 yds than I have at 40 yds thats for sure. From patterning and personal preference I would say my SBE II set up is great up 45-50 yds after that pellet count in vitals becomes much more scattered it can still kill but not the pellet count I would like to see for clean quick kills. Last season I pulled in a large flock of easterns in Iowa that had 3 toms and about 25 hens I watched them at 25 yds for about 5 min before I shot the big 4yr old bird it was a cool sight watching hens fight for breading rights to the big guy. Watching them work in is what its all about.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Silver Addiction said:


> *Watching them work in is what its all about*.


 This is exactly what turkey hunting is to me too.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

And sometimes they run like Bruce Jenner in! Hit that sucker with a 50 yd. choke pattern!


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

> And sometimes they run like Bruce Jenner in!


Bruce Jenner runs like a girl  But seriously, Win LB 6 for me in the 835.


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

#2 -10 ga full


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Sportingman1954 said:


> #2 -10 ga full



From the 2015 turkey hunting guide: "When taking wild turkey, a person shall not use or carry afield any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with no. 4 or smaller shot or no. 4 or smaller loose shot for use in muzzleloading shotguns.

Just FYI.


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have not hunted turkey in 10 yrs or so
guess they changed the load rules.,,,
time to get the Rule Book ...
tnx


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

A 10ga... I tried using one of those bazooka's years ago and I have to admit, it hurt like hell touching that canon off.


----------



## rightnow (Jun 12, 2010)

I looovvvve winchester long beards!!! Thirty yards is my wheelhouse for flattening a bird. I have no need for a shell that says I can kill one at 50yds but the fanatic in me is always looking for something that kills them deader under 40. I know. . . Dead is dead. . . But I ain't right. Anyway. . . I shoot a mossberg 935 3 1/2" 12 gauge. Last spring I was hunting in Tennessee and only had an 8 inch paper plate and my first box of long beards. Gun put 142 pellets on it at 40 yds with a factory choke. I almost fell over. GREAT product!


----------



## Hunterpionk (Jan 27, 2013)

All-Blade broad head with a Mayhem 350 arrow, with one dangerous shooter behind the string of his Energy 32!!!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol,I use an old Churchill db 10, the perfect Turkey gun.


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

Best turkey load? I'll never know. I shoot 3" Win XX #6 from my Mossberg 500, and it lays them out. Last time I bought them the price was $12 for a box of ten. I generally shoot 1-2 shots per season. I have no real reason to try more, or spend more, for quite a few years.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

UncleNorby said:


> Best turkey load? I'll never know. I shoot 3" Win XX #6 from my Mossberg 500, and it lays them out. Last time I bought them the price was $12 for a box of ten. I generally shoot 1-2 shots per season. I have no real reason to try more, or spend more, for quite a few years.


Just a heads up, I do not know how many shells you are hoarding.. But I had 500 that loved your XX as well as HV, until the wad changed a few years back.. I lost about 1/3 core density..


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Dad in law uses Win AA 7.5's "in the thick stuff" and #4 steel if he needs to reach out (like 25-30 yards). He's shooting a 2.75" Wingmaster with a modified fixed choke. He comes home with his tom every spring and most of them are not terribly photogenic afterwards.

Sometimes more isn't necessarily better.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> That is something you need to work out with your gun to see which patterns best for you with your gauge and choke size.


This is certainly the right answer, except if you're anything like me, you haven't found the time yet to spend a bunch of money on a bunch of different loads, pattern them, and then count holes, etc. 

I just spent a bunch of money on a pack of 5 fancy shells and bought what appeared to be the most powerful load (ended up being Hevi Shot Magnum Blend, which has a mix of #5, #6 and #7 with a 2.25 load). I mainly did this for *****s and giggles, perhaps falling to the marketing hype, but I did end up crumpling a big longbeard at over 40 yards last year with them (out of my SBE2), then watched my little brother and little cousin use my gun and the same loads and do the same thing later that weekend (I didn't range find their shots but they were pretty out there, and each of them just crumpled up in their tracks). Those darn shells are so expensive I should have made them cough up for the two they used cause I had to go by another pack of 5 for this year at $33 :smile-mad

I'm not saying go out and buy the Hevi Shot shells. I'm sure there's shells out there just as powerful, or shells out there less powerful that are just as capable of folding a turkey at 40 yards. I'm just saying, I went out on a whim and spent some money on those Hevi Shot Magnum Blends and was pretty impressed.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, I should have also mentioned, with those Hevi Shot Magnum Blends, I was running my SBE2 with an Indian Creek Xtra full turkey choke with an AimPoint HWS mounted on my gun (sighted in first using target loads, then a few of the expensive turkey loads to fine tune it at 40 yards). When practicing at the range I was shooting what IMO would have been kill patterns at 70 yards (although I'd never bother taking a turkey past 50, they're too easy to call in close).


----------

